# Star rating went from 5 to 4.5



## Backyardpizza (Aug 12, 2014)

I've only driven for three days and my star rating went from 5 to 4 1/2 yesterday. I've done a total of 18 trips and I'm wondering if one bad rating could knock my rating down that far? It's a small sample size with only 18 trips. My last ride had surge pricing, so cost him 10 bucks to go less then 2 miles. After the trip I noticed my ratting had dropped. Maybe it was him but who knows for sure......


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

All it takes is one bad apple as you said. The more trips you get under your belt the bad apple wont hurt as much.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I ain't no math wiz. How it got there is a waste of time and only has you looking at the negative.

To keep sane doing this I NEVER look at my 1 day report, too easy for one or two ratings to make it 3.75 or some other nasty number.

ONLY look at the 7 day, follow advice given here many times in many threads..... you will be fine.

city knowledge, S.T.F.U., safe driving, repeat.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Backyardpizza said:


> I've only driven for three days and my star rating went from 5 to 4 1/2 yesterday. I've done a total of 18 trips and I'm wondering if one bad rating could knock my rating down that far? It's a small sample size with only 18 trips. My last ride had surge pricing, so cost him 10 bucks to go less then 2 miles. After the trip I noticed my ratting had dropped. Maybe it was him but who knows for sure......


You are in the lap of those who think they are Gods!


----------



## Backyardpizza (Aug 12, 2014)

So when I look at my profile and I'm online driving that is a one-day rating not a rating of all the rides I've done? I was wondering if I would even be able to logon and drive today, but it appears that I can, so they must have some sort of grace period for new drivers.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If you look at your uber phone while "on duty" that is your 365 day rating.

If you pull up the dashboard on the web the first rating you see is your 7 day.

read the posts on improving your ratings and get out there and drive!

Now about this "backyardpizza"...... more details!


----------



## Backyardpizza (Aug 12, 2014)

I am a little confused about my rating now. Does it take 24 hours to have your star rating updated after someone gives you a sub 5 star rating or is it in real time? Like I said I had 5 stars and then whacked. I'm just trying to learn so it doesn't happen again. Also do you think some people will not pick me because of my low rating now and wait longer for a ride?

If you love pizza then check this out....

http://slice.seriouseats.com/archiv...-and-kettlepizza-backyard-pizza-oven-kit.html


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

rating on your uber phone is real time.

ratings on your dashboard are real time.

the customer does not have to rate you for WEEKS if they are not a frequent uber user....

on my weekly email it says something like:

4.8 stars! you got 5 stars for 70 of the 75 RATED rides in the past two weeks... (when I have given over 100 rides in the past two weeks!)


----------



## Backyardpizza (Aug 12, 2014)

If I do the simple math with 18 rides done, then two people gave me 1 rating and 16 gave me 5 would average 4.55.... I guess yesterday was rough.....San Francisco is ruthless.

Yesterday the app crashed twice after I picked someone up and it ended the ride before it started. I wonder if both people gave me a one......Has that ever happened to anyone?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

On similar subject:

I noticed that in the past 2 weeks I've been getting more and more ratings that are less than 5. Anybody else?

In the same time period, people stopped getting in up front, it's more of a taxi cab thing now. Anybody else?


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Yea I have been getting clobbered by 2 face riders who eat my candy and smile and say how much they love the ride share and chat pleasantly then get out and give me a 4 or less. I have been struggling to stay at 4.85 consistently but Im below 4.8 now se la vee


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Backyardpizza said:


> If I do the simple math with 18 rides done, then two people gave me 1 rating and 16 gave me 5 would average 4.55.... I guess yesterday was rough.....San Francisco is ruthless.
> 
> Yesterday the app crashed twice after I picked someone up and it ended the ride before it started. I wonder if both people gave me a one......Has that ever happened to anyone?


Simple math.....?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Backyardpizza said:


> If I do the simple math with 18 rides done, then two people gave me 1 rating and 16 gave me 5 would average 4.55.... I guess yesterday was rough.....San Francisco is ruthless.
> 
> Yesterday the app crashed twice after I picked someone up and it ended the ride before it started. I wonder if both people gave me a one......Has that ever happened to anyone?


Today..


----------



## Backyardpizza (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't have any false allusions about this job. It's flexable and San Francisco seems to have plenty of rides. I start my mornings in Marin but every time I end up in San Francisco and I never have to wait for a ride. I am just worried that people are going to kill my rating and I will get let go.....I will just do my best and let the chips fall where they may....it's just tempary I hope.....
'


----------

